# Are dreadlocks and hardhats compatible?



## Blake Bowden (Jan 6, 2010)

.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll likely be petitioning the shrine in the next couple of months.    I'm wondering if they have a fez where I can pop the dreads out of the top of the hat.

One thing is for sure, I won't be riding the cars - I don't need them getting trapped in the wheels of a small car.


----------



## JTM (Jan 6, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> I won't be riding the cars - I don't need them getting trapped in the wheels of a small car.


 now that's thinking ahead.  smart man.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 6, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 6, 2010)

I had a zhu zhu pet incident over christmas when one of the kids thought it would be funny to see it ride on top of my head.


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 6, 2010)

LMAO  That is good stuff.


----------



## Bro Mike (Jan 9, 2010)

And you were so proud of finding the Zhu Zhu pets, too!


----------

